
Pigeon as a Service – Send Messages by Carrier Pigeon - warent
https://flypigeon.co/
======
dang
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=flypigeon.co](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=flypigeon.co).

------
ei8htyfi5e
If they let me strap a high capacity card to its neck, and fly it back and
forth between my office and apartment, allowing me to avoid large transfers,
this would still be faster than Comcast and I would pay a premium. :0

~~~
Fomite
There was, as I recall, a contest in South Africa about exactly this - could a
pigeon carrying a USB stick beat a normal file transfer.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-safrica-pigeon/pigeon-
tra...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-safrica-pigeon/pigeon-transfers-
data-faster-than-south-africas-telkom-idUSTRE5885PM20090909)

------
vyrotek
It looks like these guys applied to YC 2 years ago.
[http://blog.flypigeon.co/our-application-to-y-
combinators-w1...](http://blog.flypigeon.co/our-application-to-y-
combinators-w16/)

Is this still being worked on and planning to actually release?

~~~
hkmurakami
Their fleet hasn't changed in 2 years (I remember seeing them back then).
Should we interpret this negatively (no growth in headcount!) or positively
(no turnover!)?

[https://flypigeon.co/fleet](https://flypigeon.co/fleet)

~~~
misnamed
Their last tweet - RIP, pigeon fleet.

[https://twitter.com/fly_pigeon/status/685041481887944704](https://twitter.com/fly_pigeon/status/685041481887944704)

------
eibrahim
Is this real? Can it deliver to a balcony? Or does it just drop it off at your
doorstep?

~~~
troupe
Since sending messages by homing pigeon requires taking a pigeon from location
A and then releasing it with a message so it will fly back home to location A,
I'm going to guess this isn't real. Unless every customer has to install a
pigeon coop to raise birds that will head home to that location.

~~~
lojack
You can also train them to have a secondary home and fly between their primary
and secondary home in order to achieve full duplex messaging.

------
cocktailpeanuts
They should use this protocol as their API:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149)

------
filereaper
Wonder if Pidgin will support Pidgeon as a backend? Both of them seem to like
purple.

------
hilyen
Come on, drones would be a million times better than this.

~~~
salmonet
Someday we will look back and laugh that we had to use pigeons to send letters

------
SimbaOnSteroids
Well, its certainly a clever work around, Are they also their own VPN though?
How do we know we won't get hit by a man in the middle attack?

------
otto_ortega
Wait... Is it April's Fools already?

------
em3rgent0rdr
This is needed in Puerto Rico right now.

------
shahocean
wow thats something new!!

However, When it comes to emails and spams, what is the meaning of the word
"inappropriately"? Thats the question.

------
sanjeetsuhag
Wat.

